# What About this Set-Up?



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I wanted to replace what is my "old" set-up which in my opinion is kind of cheaply cobbled together.....and to start out with, I like to over filtrate my tanks. Secondly.....the reason why I am choosing such higher GPH on a few on these models is due to LOSS of gph when full of media, etc. while still getting a higher gph number at the end. I plan on putting this all into a 100 gallon at some point in the near future but for now it is on a 75 gallon tank. Right now it has three Fluval 205's, an Aquaclear 70, a Whisper 60 (replacing an annoying Emperor 400), and a Fluval C-4.

I plan on revamping the whole filtration system and using the "guts" of the 205's for they are seeded already with 'bacteria'. I want to add an Eheim Pro 3E 2078 (biological), a Marineland C-530 (biological), and a Fluval 406 (chemical), as well as adding two Aquaclear 110's and using them solely as biological filters filled with Seachem Matrix media in each. I will also keep the Fluval C-4 as I believe I will have enough room to do so. If not, it will be just the two AQ110's. Does anyone see anything too wrong with going this route, other than being a tad excessive (I know already)? It seems like all of these filters seem to have great designs to them and the feedback and reviews aren't all too bad either. I know people will agree with using the Eheim, but the Marineland is more of my concern. It seems like I haven't ran into too many people whom are using these filters. I guess I can always use something different like another Eheim like the Ultra G 160 model to suffice IF the Marineland has a history of leaks or problems I haven't read or heard about. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VernonBean (Feb 18, 2013)

I think that with that many filters, even if one doesn't work out the way that you like, it isn't going to hurt anything to drop it. You're definitely going to have a clean tank.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

So on a 100 gallon tank, you plan to have:
2 - 205's (not sure if youre using these)

1 - Pro 3e
1 - C530
1 - 406
1 - C4
2 - AC110's

Thats alot of filtration. tad excessive is an understatement. Its your tank though. Do you plan to hide all of the intakes/outputs? Thats alot of equipment. I think there are other ways, you could save some money, and have less equipment in the tank. A sump, for example, could be set up excessively, and you could use a huge pump for the high flow rate you are after. Or a Couple FX5's. Also, keep in mind that, you will need different media pads for each filter, and would have to buy separate repalcement parts. I think, i would rather buy 5 Pro 3e's, (excessive), so that way you can use all the same media, and same replacement parts.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow!!!  The Marineland has fixed it's leak issues. The 530 itself holds ALLOT of media and moves a good amount of water, decent filter. On my 125 I run 1FX5, 2 406's, and I keep a C4 for when I have to use carbon and I thought I was Over filtered. Do you keep up with water changes, vacuum gravel etc. ? One of the senior members on one of the forums made such a good point " if your water conditions are good, ammonia, nitrite, nitrates what is another filter going to do for you?" to me that just made such a good point. Filter or slightly over filter to your bio load if you add fish then add filtration. I have two of those 530's and a ac110 I removed just sitting in the closet. I kept the two 406's for consistent parts and electric usage and the FX5 for GPH (and I have Oscars the biggest slobs in the fish world) my water conditions are great and I'm using a slightly larger tank. I'm no Marine Biologist but I wonder if all the fish would be happy with a flow rate that many filters would produce? Lastly you must be one of the lucky people with lots of extra money to blow?, look at the Electricity that's going to burn? I guess my point is moderation? There are some folks on here that would argue that some sponge filters would work just as well. You are your own person with every right to do whatever you would like with your aquarium if you have all the extra money I sure could use some my way :thumb:. I'm not trying to be rude or snide I just truefully question what all those filters are going to do for you?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

hawkkerw said:


> if your water conditions are good, ammonia, nitrite, nitrates what is another filter going to do for you?"


We ran a 125 fully stocked with mbuna for about 5 months with a single AC110 and 2 1300 gph power heads. Of course this was not a permanent setup. The water parameters were always perfect though, and the power heads kept the substrate clean. With clean healthy water and a clean tank, there isn't much more to ask for out of your filtration.

As long as the bio-load is covered and you don't have huge dead spots, a tank can be filtered quite minimally with great success. Of course redundancy is always good in the case of controlling ammonia/nitrite and oxygenating the water. People like to see big gph numbers and have lots of equipment, but when it comes right down to it, clean water is all that really makes a difference to the fish.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe I don't need that much filtration and I am still debating which ones to use. I know I want to use the Pro 3E and maybe I will just stick to the Pro 3E and the Marineland C-530 and just one AC110 for my biological "cut sponge in half and fill the body up with Seachem Matrix" filter. I just like back-ups as well as healthy flow throughout the tank.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

All of those are good filters, can't go wrong. You know something else I have found out? There is no filter that can make up for proper maintenance. I just stuck with all my Fluvals to make my upkeep easier. You can Invest a good amount of money just filling the 530 with 4 Big trays I think the matrix was a good idea. I have always felt the 530 gets a bum rap its two weaknesses are they are like the FX5 they use a good amount of electricity and they are just slightly louder the customer service is Excellent. Dump the Bio Balls they are not worth using with this this filter the space can be much better used. I'm keeping mine for when I get the unavoidable urge to add another tank :wink:. I would like to have all Eheims but I like having a house to keep my tanks in  . If I went and got what I'd like I'd be camping outside after she got finished putting my tanks on the front lawn :lol:


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes.....I agree. There is nothing that takes the place of routine maintenance on your tank. I do what I believe is a good job of it. I just like having the extra filtration and especially for the reasons of if one goes down, then there is another that is a decent size that can take up the "slack" while I scramble to fix the other or replace the other without losing a good chunk of the beneficial bacteria from the system. As it stands right now, it is over-filtered and it seems to do rather well. Water parameters always test out fine and I even test the oxygen levels in the tank. The electricity draw isn't all too bad and the fish are the only pets I have so the $$ it takes for the bill is worth it, especially with how beautiful all the fish are and with each of their own 'personalities' it seems.

I wouldn't use the bio-balls if the filter comes with them. I plan on using solely Seachem Matrix and Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro, and Azoo bio-glass medias. That is what I have been using with the Fluval 205's I have right now and I have been having GREAT luck with the combination. If you wonder why I am using both the Seachem and the Eheim medias......well, it was purely on the experimental aspect of it when I first set the tank up a year and a half ago. Since then.....it seems like, without getting into the scientifical aspect of it all too deeply with a microscope, both medias work pretty **** well. Enough for me to utilize them in another set-up at least. Equipment that is a tad louder doesn't bother me all too much, either. As it is......it sounds like a waterfall in the room where the tank is from the three returns from the 205's and the power filters hanging off of the back returning water into the tank. Especially when the water evaporates and I let it go down a little before refilling. I can actually sleep just fine right next to it with all this "noise".....just four or so feet away from the bed.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Filtration is one thing your never going in anyway have to worry about :lol: . I grew up on a large lake in Maine so for me the sound of running water is very natural to me. I personally think it's one of the most relaxing things on earth the sound of waves or water flowing. No offence to those of you who want a aquarium to be completely silent, I just never could comprehend why that is ? Water by it's very makeup is not silent.

I have never tried the Eheim media but it seems allot of folks use it. Now the Seachem products I have had very good luck with. There is also a two ply fiber material (super cheap like $3.00 a good sized sheet, you have to cut it. I think Marineland uses the very same material for there cartridges. Kens sells it if you look under sponsors) long story short the stuff is great it's like a medium and fine pad which doesn't seem to block up to quick. I use this in all my filters it polishes the water very nicely.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey was just curious have you narrowed down how your system is going to be setup?


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am pretty firm on adding the Eheim Pro 3E 2078 and the Marineland C-530 as the have the media spaces that I desire and the flow rates as well (when it is full of media and the rates are cut down, it will still be a higher rate). I am getting stuck on is the third canister which will be used as a chemical based filter. The one I would LIKE to use is a Fluval 306 but is has divided baskets and I don't know how the Chemipure inserts and the Purigen inserts will fit into this filter versus the 205 that I am using right now. I may have to go and see one in person and actually "look" at the media trays before I purchase one. I wanted more flow than 180gph that the 205 puts out. I wanted all new filters for the system as to start out fresh and use the filters I have on the existing 75 gallon towards my 40 gallon breeder with dwarf cichlids in it.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

I can only speak for the 406 it's a decent filter the 406 has 4 medium sized baskets split in half they are large enough for 500G of the Purigen in one of the Seacheam bags. The only complaint I have left with Fluval is all there canisters have so much foam and it takes away so much space you could use for other media fx5 and 04,05,06 series. Many would argue that you can modify the trays but I'm not one for altering things like cutting trays or any such thing as that. This is just me. Can't argue about there mechanical  . The 406 has a decent flow I was surprised. What I like about them is they are much easier to handle, lighter and fairly easy to clean. My only problem has been the suction on the cover makes it hard to open to clean. You know how about a small classic Eheim or a Rena? You don't need as much room for chemical? Heck one tray of the 530 can handle more then you would ever need as a cheaper solution if you are looking for one? The 406 line does require a kit to be replaced once a year it cost $28.00 to 30.00 (includes gaskets, impeller, impeller sink, impeller shaft, and cover) if you do not do this it voids your warranty which of course they say nothing about until you read the manual. My thing is the powers to be (I'll just say her :dancing: ) says that I have paid all this money for the Fluvals so that's my allowance at least until the warranties are over or blow up whichever is first  . Then it's going to be Eheim


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I am seriously thinking about getting a second Eheim Pro 3 series #2075 instead of the Fluval 306 or 406. That way I know the baskets aren't divided and I could fit most likely MORE media of Purigen and Chemipure inside them. All of my filtration is basically biological......the two main canisters right now AND the plans for the Eheim Pro 3E and the Marineland are for total biological as well as the Aquaclear 110 with a cut in half sponge filled with Seachem Matrix, along with the Aquaclear 70 I already have the has the same set-up. I'd say that 80% of my filtration is biological and that last 205 canister is for chemical aspects. Don't ask me why I decided to use it for that, but after testings of the water parameters for the last year or so......everything seems to be running spot on in numbers and levels. Even the oxygen content is running great! I also have two Eheim 1212 powerheads with spraybar attachments on each side of the tank that I use to direct water flow to aid in circulation so there are no dead spots in the tank. Even have an air pump with an airstone to agitate the surface of the water. Might all seem unnecessary to most BUT it seems to be working just fine for me and my nine fish in the tank couldn't be more healthier and more colorful. I just like to have as many aspects towards a healthy tank as possible, regardless of what people's personal opinions are towards say like the air pump and airstone. It works for me and that is all that matters to me.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

So.....I have finally decided upon getting the Eheim Pro series #2075 filter instead of the programmable #2078 because I really don't need the options and don't have a PC to use with this filter. This filter states that it comes with 1.5 liter baskets for holding media, which is great info. BUT.....I plan on using two Fluval 406 canister filters (have had good luck with Fluval so far) but they don't say anywhere how much media their baskets hold. Does anyone have any idea how much media the 406 baskets hold? I have searched Google with no luck so far and I believe it is going to boil down to someone who actually HAS one and has filled the baskets with media and has an idea of about how much it is. I am guessing it has to be close to 1.5 liters but I could be VERY wrong. Maybe 1 liter per basket? Just trying to do some calculations and it is hard with no readily available info towards this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

